

Apple releases iPhone Lightning Dock for $39 - sashk
http://store.apple.com/us/product/MGRM2AM/A/iphone-lightning-dock

======
trimble-alum
Looks like the Apple dock again suffers from the same, historical rough edges.

A likely better alternative: Elevation mentions they will have a redesigned
Lightning dock available in a couple weeks:
[http://www.elevationlab.com/products/elevationdock-for-
iphon...](http://www.elevationlab.com/products/elevationdock-for-iphone5)

(24 previous elevation dock 2's currently on eBay
[http://m.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_nkw=elevation+dock+2](http://m.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_nkw=elevation+dock+2)
)

~~~
xsmasher
What historical rough edges? Genuinely curious.

Looks like the dock you link costs more, and doesn't have the audio out /
remote control port that Apple's dock has.

------
dcgoss
Groundbreaking technology. I'm overwhelmed by Apple's consistent brilliance
and their fresh take on accessories.

~~~
gumby
HN "rules" say I shouldn't upvote snark, so I didn't, but I think you're right
on. I like my iPhone and my Mac but jeez, sometimes the drama over the
simplest things is over the top...especially when the "innovation" isn't much,
if anything.

~~~
kaolinite
What drama are you talking about? I see no drama at all. There's a bit of
marketing copy for a product description, but it's hardly calling it
innovative or life changing - it just explains what it can be used for. And if
you're referring to the fact that a dock was submitted to HN at all, it's
somewhat interesting because Apple hasn't produced docks for a while, and
people on HN might be interested.

This isn't showing off Apple's engineering or innovative genius or whatever,
it's just a courtesy to the Apple customers of HN: here's a new product, you
might want it.

~~~
gumby
Sorry; I didn't mean drama on HN specifically but rather that Apple's
pedestrian development is typically received with the same over-the-top
accolades that their cool technical development receive (which frankly serves
to devalue the technical advancement IMHO). And really, it's hard to find
something more pedestrian than a dock, yet there have been about a dozen
articles in my RSS feeds.

Admittedly they do quite a bit of advanced stuff that's over most of the
press's heads (look at the security architecture that protects your
fingerprints, or the implementations of their recent CPUs) so I shouldn't
complain.

------
pppp
And it accepts power from.....a lightning connector. Seems like an expensive
way to stand your phone up.

